
Ariane 6 User Manual (2018) [pdf] - ChuckMcM
https://www.arianespace.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Mua-6_Issue-1_Revision-0_March-2018.pdf
======
ChuckMcM
Okay, I'm a sucker for a rocket with a user's manual. SpaceX, where is your
user manual? (this is an old one:
[https://www.spaceflightnow.com/falcon9/001/f9guide.pdf](https://www.spaceflightnow.com/falcon9/001/f9guide.pdf))
and is hosted off Spaceflight Now rather than the SpaceX site.

